# FS: 8' Boss Super Duty



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

I am moving, and no longer need my plow. It is 7 years old, but has very little use, as it was only used on my and my parent's driveways.
I have this installed on a 2013 Silverado 2500.
This has the NGE electronics, so the connection from the truck to the plow is only the power cable. The lighting and plow control are wireless. 

I am about to move to a new home in Indiana (near Cincinatti, OH) from Patterson, NY. 
As of the time of this posting I am not sure if I will be bringing the plow to IN on this trip, or if it will be in October.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Forgot the price: $2000


----------

